# Lethargic, just wants to sleep



## tortoishell (Nov 13, 2016)

My Russian tortoise, Gobi, has been extremely active for the past week, even eating more than usual. Yesterday he just seemed to completely shut down. When I gave him lettuce he didn't eat it, but he did shake and twitch his head a bit. He just walked away and dug into his burrow. 
We weren't able to get the worming meds until recently, so he won't be able to hibernate. I took him outside for some fresh air, and that woke him up a bit. It's too cold to keep doing that though. The temps in his enclosure are around 80 degrees. 
Is it normal for him to try to sleep the day away? How do I prevent him from hibernating, besides warming him?


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 13, 2016)

No matter what we do indoors to make them think it's still summer time, they just seem to have a feel for the weather/season change. When I have one that needs to be kept awake during the winter, but he just refuses to cooperate, I allow him a short two week "hibernation," then after 2 weeks I slowly warm up the habitat, soak him daily and cross my fingers that I've fooled him into thinking he has hibernated.

First of all, double check that all is "summertime" in his habitat. Be sure to keep the lights on for 14 hours each day, and double check the temperature in the habitat, day and night.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 13, 2016)

I think 80 is too cool. As well as keeping his light on for 12 to 14 hours, he needs 85 to 90 degrees. He's not warm enough inside his body to digest his food so he's not eating. I don't hibernate anybody, and I don't have any problems doing it. 14 hrs of UVB light daily and 85 to 90 degrees daily, maybe 75 at night. Mine are used to 80 at night.


----------



## Tom (Nov 13, 2016)

tortoishell said:


> The temps in his enclosure are around 80 degrees.



There are 4 temps to know, monitor and adjust when needed. Warm side, cool side, basking area, and overnight low.

Where is it 80 degrees?

They need warmer temps day and night and a longer light cycle to fight off the surge to hibernate. You might need to add some heat or light to keep him up. Keep lights on for 14 hours a day and add a 10.0 strip bulb to brighten things up if needed.


----------



## JoesMum (Nov 13, 2016)

Those temperatures need to be measured at tortoise level on the floor and not by a thermometer stuck to the side too.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 13, 2016)

Tom makes a good point that I sometimes overlook. A tortoise that isn't getting the UVB he needs sometimes shuts down. Make sure your UVB light is a good one and is putting out the UVB required.


----------



## tortoishell (Nov 13, 2016)

Thank you! I raised the temperature to about 90 degrees, and he's up and about now


----------



## TammyJ (Nov 14, 2016)

tortoishell said:


> Thank you! I raised the temperature to about 90 degrees, and he's up and about now


So that's 90 in the day, and 75 - 80 at night?


----------



## tortoishell (Nov 14, 2016)

It is around 70 at night


----------

